# found baby wood pigeon please help!!



## noidea (Aug 5, 2009)

today i have found a baby wood pigeon outside my house - every year they nest in a large tree outside the house but this morning i found him lying on the floor he must have fallen probably 30 feet or more - i have tried to look at him but he seems agressive - he is waddling about though and no idea how old he is but he is still very downy - parents are still about and comin back to the tree - my main concern is my neighbour has a cat that litters were the baby bird is sheltering - do i interfere and remove the bird or do i leave it and hope for the best??


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello and welcome! Woodies know how to fly when they leave the nest, so please take it in to safety.

I usually look at the length of their tail to establish whether they are fully fledged.

Can you tell us where you are? We may know of a sanctuary that can take him.

Have you seen his parents feed him? They don't recognise their chicks outside the nest until they are a bit older, but if they are feeding this one you could keep it safe but put it outside for its parents to feed until it is old enough to fly.

Cynthia


----------



## noidea (Aug 5, 2009)

thankyou for reply - i have tried to look at his tail but he is wedged himself up against a fence in a bush. he hasnt moved sinced he wandered in there - i have seen the parents looking at him but havent seen them go anywere near him. im in preston lancashire would be great if you knew of anywere close that may be able to help thanx again


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello, the Three Owls Bird Sanctuary, Wolstenhome Fold, Norden, Rochdale, Lancashire OL11 5UD 01706 659090 is very good and the nearest that I know of.

There is a lady in Southport called Qwen that rescues birds. Her phone number is 01704 543391, She might beable to advise you nearer places.

Let us know how you get on.

Jayne


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Try the Wildlife Hospital North West near Bolton, I haven't been able to confirm that they treat pigeons but they take orphaned birds. 

I think this is their number: 01204 690018

But they might prefer contact by e-mail : [email protected]


http://www.communigate.co.uk/lancs/wildlifehospital/index.phtml

I will also ask Helen in Blackburn that used to do pigeon rehab whether she knows anyone that can help.


----------



## noidea (Aug 5, 2009)

thankyou all so much for your help - i contacted gwen in southport and she gave me a number for a lady called gillian in preston - i took the bird in and she has just been and collected it - it seemed it had a few injuries possibly 1 of the magpies has had hold of it - they kill most of the chicks from this nest every year - but fingers crossed she will call me in a couple of weeks to let me know hows he(toto named by my 2 year old) is doing. thanx everyone again for all ur help


----------

